# Got an axolotl



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

I've put my new axolotl (6") with my 2 fancy gold fish (2"). It's only temporary till next week when i am getting another tank.

The tank is 20g. They are getting on fine at the minute, just stay out of eah others way

When i feed them i feed them at separate ends of the tank as afew times a prawn has touched the axolotls back and he snaps at it. I'm worried that he might do that to my goldfish

Does anyone have experience of this as i hoped to keep them together, but doing research people have said that axolotls will eat their tank mates

Should i put a divider up now or do you think they'll be okay?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

not the best creature to keep with goldfish, you have 2 things to look out for:
*the goldfish biting at the axolotls gills
*the axolotl eating the goldfish (or pulling out eyes and stuff)

other than that, a very nice aminal indeed.

check out the profile located in the non-piranha info centre.

oh and yes I have kept them with goldfish, sometimes it worked, others it didnt.


----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

Yeah, i've read that the goldfish nibble on the axolotls gills and this is normally when they get attacked

I know that if they touch him he will flip as i've seen what he does when a prawn touches him

I'm definately gonna separate them as i like my fancies

Do you think another axolotl can be addad or not?

As i've read it can work but others have said it can cause aggression and fights


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

yes axolotls can be kept together, might bite each others legs off, but these grow back.


----------

